# Replacing a Pool Liner



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Our pool, which is 8 x 4, needs to have its liner replaced. This was agreed with our landlords before we moved in last October. As we are coming to the warmer part of the year, I asked them what date they had in mind. Some embarrassment was evident and she said that, with a price of 3000 Euros, they couldn't afford to do it this year. (they have two pools to do, although I am only concerned - selfishly - with them doing ours).

After some discussion, which was reasonable and sensible, she agreed that as they had said they would do it, they would have to. Probably a good idea as they would have lost their tenants otherwise.

However in discussion with one or two friends locally, they think the figure of 3000 Euros is far too high. Can anyone advise what price you should be paying for such work? And can anyone recommend a good firm? Lovely though my landlord and landlady are, they do not strike me as the most astute people in the world and may have just telephoned one local firm and think that is the price.

Please PM me if you have any negative recommendations, as I do not wish to create chaos on the forum


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

On other forums the choice of pool companies have produced high emotions and arguments. In your area there is not a large choice of companies so it might be useful to get quotes from 1 or 2 of the downtown companies.

I have only dealt with 1 for pool construction and they don't do liner pools. My dealings with others suggest Relax is very expensive, Shipshape is mid-priced but I found their rectification of a problem with a faulty accessory bought from them perfect, Florida has the most colourful mixed reputation but has been around for a long time.

Whichever you deal with get a clear specification for the liner including country of origin (avoiding Chinese) and exactly what work they will do including clearing up.

Pete


----------



## kmas100 (Dec 21, 2012)

MacManiac said:


> Our pool, which is 8 x 4, needs to have its liner replaced. This was agreed with our landlords before we moved in last October. As we are coming to the warmer part of the year, I asked them what date they had in mind. Some embarrassment was evident and she said that, with a price of 3000 Euros, they couldn't afford to do it this year. (they have two pools to do, although I am only concerned - selfishly - with them doing ours).
> 
> After some discussion, which was reasonable and sensible, she agreed that as they had said they would do it, they would have to. Probably a good idea as they would have lost their tenants otherwise.
> 
> ...


I had a quote for my 6x12m pool, to replace the liner in December.. 5800 euros

Karolos


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi sorry I cant pm as ive only just joined a couple of days ago.
Im Pleased to tell you that 3000 euro is a very fair price even by UK standards.


Dave


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh dear, it looks as if they are going to have to sell the family silver. Thanks for the feedback - as ever, it is much appreciated.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Just to round this thread off ... a new pool liner was fitted this week at our villa, and at three of the other four villas here so I suspect that a deal was done. A Cypriot firm from Nicosia did the job, very efficiently and quickly and used (apparently) a superior German pool lining. One of our neighbours, who owns her house, tells me it cost about two and a half thousand euros. So we are happy and appreciate the advice we received.


----------

